# Rod Father



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Just saw on facebook The Rod Father up in Hampton is advertising everyong 20%. the entire store, including rod building components. think im going to head up there tomorrow and stock up on guides/reel seats.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

That's awsome, they have all the cast pro rods and blanks. That's a nice deal for Christmas. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, thanks for posting.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Islander80 said:


> That's awsome, they have all the cast pro rods and blanks. That's a nice deal for Christmas. Thanks for the heads up.


 Do they carry the completed cast pro rods too?


----------



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

Just picked up one of his 1509 blanks. Can't wait to build it up. Good prices, would totally recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Alexy said:


> Do they carry the completed cast pro rods too?


Yes. Akios reels as well. Its a nice little shop.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Islander80 said:


> Yes. Akios reels as well. Its a nice little shop.


Thanks. I am down in Portsmouth thursday eve


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Wish they haas a website.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Agreed, good people. Very helpful when I stopped in to pick up one of the Rainshadow blanks.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

OldBay said:


> Wish they haas a website.


Yes very much so..


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Last time I was in there they said they were working on one. They said it should be ready early next year or late this year.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Islander80 said:


> Last time I was in there they said they were working on one. They said it should be ready early next year or late this year.


Sooner would be better for everyone.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a heads-up about good deals.

However, after talking to Shooter about the best way to handle this, I am just going to come straight out and ask:

Does anybody on this thread work at the Rod Father or get any type of compensation from them, or is anybody posting on this thread sponsored by the Rod Father?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not I. But I work at Langley AFB and stop there a lot on the way home.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Not fair to the sponsors here or the other tackle shop employees who refrain from spamming the site with free advertisements for their business.

John


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jlentz said:


> Not fair to the sponsors here or the other tackle shop employees who refrain from spamming the site with free advertisements for their business.
> 
> John


+1 but it goes on a lot. All you have to do is watch for the words "We" and "We're"


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

jlentz said:


> Not fair to the sponsors here or the other tackle shop employees who refrain from spamming the site with free advertisements for their business.
> 
> John


I just bought a pretty expensive rod from one of the sponsors of this site. I think it's great that they sponsor P&S. I appreciate it when members post deals, or other opportunities that I wouldn't know about otherwise. I also appreciate browsing the marketplace forum here on P&S which you could say directly competes with some of the sponsors. I don't think the intention of this post was to harm P&S sponsors, it was to help members looking to save a few bucks on great rods.

PS - If Rod Father is offering sponsorships I would gladly accept!!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

OldBay said:


> I just bought a pretty expensive rod from one of the sponsors of this site. I think it's great that they sponsor P&S. I appreciate it when members post deals, or other opportunities that I wouldn't know about otherwise. I also appreciate browsing the marketplace forum here on P&S which you could say directly competes with some of the sponsors. I don't think the intention of this post was to harm P&S sponsors, it was to help members looking to save a few bucks on great rods.
> 
> PS - If Rod Father is offering sponsorships I would gladly accept!!


So than why bother to pay to be a sponsor of this site? I work in the business and you do not see me on here spamming for free advertising by starting threads about my business. I know others in the same boat as me. Not fair to the people who play by the rules.

John


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

It's against the rules for members (some of whom also pay to support P&S) to openly discuss sources of fishing gear? I've been a member here for 10 years and I've been tipped off to many great deals by posts on this site. I just bought a rod from Tommy Farmer. If he wasn't a sponsor here and commenting on posts related to his product line I probably wouldn't have bought his rod. Sponsorship seems to work for him.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Again, there's nothing wrong with giving folks a heads-up about good deals.

That is not what this is about, as I indicated in my earlier post.

Let's say I work at a B&T or have a monetary interest in the success of said B&T. It would be against the rules for me to come onto P&S and discuss the deals offered there, unless of course, that particular business was a site sponsor. Several of our members work in the business and do not promote it on here.

I will repeat the question from my earlier post:

Does anybody on this thread work at the Rod Father or get any type of compensation from them, or is anybody posting on this thread sponsored by the Rod Father?

If the answer to that question is "no," then there is not a problem, as I see it.

If the answer to that question is "yes," then there is.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

OldBay said:


> It's against the rules for members (some of whom also pay to support P&S) to openly discuss sources of fishing gear? I've been a member here for 10 years and I've been tipped off to many great deals by posts on this site. I just bought a rod from Tommy Farmer. If he wasn't a sponsor here and commenting on posts related to his product line I probably wouldn't have bought his rod. Sponsorship seems to work for him.


Do you understand the difference between a P&S supporter and sponsor? I have no problem with an individual promotes a product to other P&S users but when it us done for their own benefit that's a problem and against site rules. If anyone can come on here and promote their business without being a sponsor (not a supporter) why would someone pay to be a sponsor?

John


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone who listens to "Catching With Captain Reese" on Saturday Mornings has heard the advertisement for Rod Father's saying to come on by and see ". . . and Andrew K" Enough said? Fess Up Andrew.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

jlentz said:


> Do you understand the difference between a P&S supporter and sponsor? I have no problem with an individual promotes a product to other P&S users but when it us done for their own benefit that's a problem and against site rules. If anyone can come on here and promote their business without being a sponsor (not a supporter) why would someone pay to be a sponsor?
> 
> John


Of course I understand the difference. Is rod father promoting themselves or is a member sharing a deal they came across? If you are accusing someone of promoting their business without sponsoring P&S then say it. If not then let members share information.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

OldBay said:


> It's against the rules for members (some of whom also pay to support P&S) to openly discuss sources of fishing gear? I've been a member here for 10 years and I've been tipped off to many great deals by posts on this site. I just bought a rod from Tommy Farmer. If he wasn't a sponsor here and commenting on posts related to his product line I probably wouldn't have bought his rod. Sponsorship seems to work for him.


Well put. There's no harm in people sharing deals they come across, but if you have a financial interest in a particular business then this kind of thing is against the rules. Sponsors pay good money to make members aware of their goods and services, which they recoup by finding customers. That money goes to pay the bills, run ad campaigns, etc. It's no different than a radio show or any other free service.


----------

